# مؤكدين متانة واستقرار الاقتصاد السعودي ... أكاديميون



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أشـاد الأكـاديميون بـتوجيهات خادم الـحرمين الشريفـين الـملك عبـدالله بن عبد العـزيز الـذي وجه عـدة جهـات لـدراسة تـداعيات أزمـة الأسواق العـالمية وحماية مـدخرات الـمواطنين ,وتـحدثوا عن القـيادة الحكيـمة في الممـلكة ونـظرتها الدائـمة لمـا يـخدم الـمواطنين ووقوفـها على كل حاجـاتهم وتحـقيق رفاهـية الـمواطنين وخدمتـهم,وتأتـي هذه الالـتفاتة الحـانية بعـد مجاراة مع ما يحـدث من أزمـات اقـتصادية عـالمية كما قال سمو ولي العهد: « ان القضية دولية ولا تخصنا فقط ومع ذلك فولي الأمر كلف عدة جهات مسؤولة تدرس...


----------



## أنين الروح (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مؤكدين متانة واستقرار الاقتصاد السعودي ... أكاديميون*

 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

